# Amel super maramu



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

has anyone been on an amel?
what did you think of the boat and its sailing qualities?
based on their ads It seems to be a teriffic boat , but i would like to have some first hand experience


----------



## Amel (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Amel Super Maramu is indeed a great yacht!*

Hi kimberlt,
Just saw your post and had to comment. I own an Amel Super Maramu 2000 yacht and all 
I can tell you is that I had a great experience with this boat. Over the years I traveled my yacht, and never did I encounter severe problems.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been on a couple and they are absolutely superb cruising boats built by a cruiser for cruisers. Tough and sails well - great layout. If I had the money I would buy one today. They hold their value too. 

As it is I am off to look at a Pearson 424 today.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Note that the question was asked 5 years ago by a person who is long gone! 

Amels are fine and safe world cruising boats built to high standards BUT they are definitely a one of the more wierd boats from a design and fit and finish standpoint and not to every taste. We looked at them quite seriously at one point but the draft and the general ugliness (to us) of some of the style elements and no ability to change them turned us off. 
If Amel were a restaurant...it would be a very expensive one with a chef that had his own creative ideas and everyone who came in paid top dollar and had to eat everything he prepared that night as there would be no menu! Some restaurants are very successful with that format but if I'm gonna spend $660k+ on a cruising boat...I want to have SOME choices!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ditto, and they're UGLY IMHO.



camaraderie said:


> Note that the question was asked 5 years ago by a person who is long gone!
> 
> Amels are fine and safe world cruising boats built to high standards BUT they are definitely a one of the more wierd boats from a design and fit and finish standpoint and not to every taste. We looked at them quite seriously at one point but the draft and the general ugliness (to us) of some of the style elements and no ability to change them turned us off.
> If Amel were a restaurant...it would be a very expensive one with a chef that had his own creative ideas and everyone who came in paid top dollar and had to eat everything he prepared that night as there would be no menu! Some restaurants are very successful with that format but if I'm gonna spend $660k+ on a cruising boat...I want to have SOME choices!!


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

That's funny. Kimberlt ended up buying the Amel several years ago. I crewed on his boat last spring bringing the boat from St Martin to NY. He wants to take the boat around the Horn some day.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I too would love to take an Amel 54 around the Horn some day.
Can anyone tell me if there is an Amel-specific owners group or Forum??


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Ditto, and they're UGLY IMHO.


Coming from a man who owns a telstar


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I don"t fnd them all that ugly but the 52 and 53 have the wierdest berthing arrangments. Those filler cushions in the aft stateroom make for a serious seam and can't be comfortable. I do like the pilot berth in the passageway and the pullout berth in the salon is handy as well for the long offshore runs that the boat is obviously designed for.


----------



## SteveMH (Jan 6, 2007)

Well since apparently this thread is still alive. I don't know what a Telstar looks like but to me about on average 75% of the boats out there are ugly or not very stylish in one manner or other. Beauty is like they say in the eye of the beholder. We had a chance to board and view an Amel 53 super maruma a couple of years ago in a local marina. It was decidedly a bit different, very French I guess, but built to the very high standards from what I could see and outfitted better than most luxury homes. It has a mechanical room that was designed by someone who new what it was like to fix things on a boat. I believe that in 2000 it was named the best luxury sailing cruiser in the world by one of the sailing mags. My wife's overview... she said that she would leave me in a minute for a man with an Amel 53.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Steve,

A Telstar looks like a water bug.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to cruise a REALLY ugly boat but I never cared that I was causing visual pollution on the water. After I was aboard looking out over Falmouth Harbour at the pretty ones. [ Boats I mean. ]


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's are some pics of the waterbug, I mean Telstar. Ultimately stable in 2 positions


----------



## SteveMH (Jan 6, 2007)

Well the Telstar is not my cup of tea. I love the ones that I could never afford like a Swan, Sweden, Wauquiez or a classic Hinckley. But I wouldn't turn my nose up at the Amel. I admire great engineering and first class hardware. Now if I could just buy one for $10 to $15K. But I have hope the Mega Million lottery is $77 million tonight.


----------

